# 14 day PSMF log round 2



## jmorrison (Oct 1, 2009)

Ok, lets try this again.  I attempted to run this log last month, but was called off the rig for a family emergency.  The last month has been relatively insane, with no gym time and a diet that was certainly lacking.  Hospital food is not all that healthy it turns out.

I weighed in at a watery, bloated unsexy 218, although I am sure 4-5lbs of this is pure water.  My waist size is unchanged from last month, abs are still showing a bit, and if anything I look more muscular than I did.  Maybe an added benefit of taking a couple weeks off completely.

Here are my stats:

Weight: 218
Age: 29
Waist: 35.75
Neck: 18.25
BF: 13-15%

Supplements:

Whey protein
Multi vitamin
fish oil
ECA 
T-911 www.lgsciences.com 

The T-911 will be used during this PSMF and will be logged here:
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/supplements/103118-lg-science-t-911-log.html#post1928317

No cardio, with 3 days of resistance training per week.  Aiming for 1200-1500 cals per day, minimal fats/carbs, and 200-300g protein daily.

Here we go with day one!


----------



## danzik17 (Oct 1, 2009)

What's T-911?


----------



## jmorrison (Oct 1, 2009)

01-Oct-09:

Weight 218

Kicked it off today. Motivation is high, with a general feeling of happiness. Abs are visible, with strong vascularity, although the inner tube is still in place.

Started using T-911 with this cut, and for details on this see the link to that log.  Needless to say I feel strong, healthy and am ready to get after this.

Here were my macros and meals for the day. Keep in mind that I work nights, so my meals are backwards, ie: breakfast for dinner etc. Any tweaks would be great:

Breakfast: 3 Chicken Breasts
390 cals, 0 carbs, 81g protein

Break: 1/2 cup Cottage Cheese, 4 slices of lean roast beef
220 cals, 6g carbs, 30g protein

Lunch: 2 chicken breasts
260 cals, 0 carbs, 54g protein

Break: 1 Chicken Breast
130 cals, 0 carbs, 27g protein

Afterworkout dinner: Eggbeater omelet with diced ham
115cals, 2g carbs, 25g protein

Totals: 1115cals, 6g carbs, 217g protein


I had no problem falling asleep, but was up again after about 3 hours and could not fall back to sleep.  I don't know if this is the ECA ir the T-911, but I am leaning towards the T-911, as I am pretty experienced with ECA and have never had sleep issues.  I feel very very strong, and in fact had to add weight to my last set on bench press, when I normally hit failure on my last set.  No headaches yet, and only mild daydreams about raping mashed potatoes.

Workout was:

Bench press 5 x 5  Normally I would do 3x5 while on this diet, but was much  stronger than I expected.  All weights were up.
Chins 5 x 6  Same as above
Squats 5 x 5 Same again.  I will modify weight for next week if the strength keeps up.


----------



## Marat (Oct 1, 2009)

How do you prepare your chicken breasts?


----------



## Marat (Oct 1, 2009)

danzik17 said:


> What's T-911?



T-911


----------



## jmorrison (Oct 1, 2009)

Just plain ol baked chicken breasts.  The cook out here makes them for me.  They are nutritious and taste like styrofoam.


----------



## jmorrison (Oct 2, 2009)

02-Oct-09:

Weight 214.2

Water weight confirmed lol.  Woke up feeling tight, and am actually quite a bit sore from the workout.

Sleep is definately a problem.  I only slept for about 4 hours, and was unable to go back to sleep.  SOMETHING has me cranked up.  I believe it is the T-911, but time will tell.

Breakfast: 2 Tilapia Filets
280 cals, 0 carbs, 58g protein

Break: 6 slices turkey bologna
210 cals, 6g carbs, 18g protein

Lunch: 2 chicken breasts
260 cals, 0 carbs, 54g protein

Break: 1 Chicken Breast
130 cals, 0 carbs, 27g protein

Afterworkout dinner: Eggbeater omelet with diced ham
115cals, 2g carbs, 25g protein

Totals: 995cals, 8g carbs, 182g protein


WHOA!  Waaaaay lower on everything than I had intended.  I was honestly not hungry  and thought the tilapia was MUCH higher in cals and protein.  I think I did this same thing last month.  Won't happen again.

No workout tonight.

Hunger has been completely a non-issue, as well as fatigue and energy.  I feel great to be honest.  Lets see if that holds up till next week lol.


----------



## jmorrison (Oct 3, 2009)

03-Oct-09:

Weight 212.2

Energy and strength are still going well, although I feel a little fuzzy mentally.  I had to send out a work email and was misspelling everything and my typing was poor.

Breakfast: 3 Chicken Breasts
390 cals, 0 carbs, 81g protein

Break: 1/3 cup Cottage Cheese, 4 slices of Turkey Bologna
220 cals, 6g carbs, 30g protein

Lunch: 2 chicken breasts
260 cals, 0 carbs, 54g protein

Break: 1 Chicken Breast and 1/3 cp cottage cheese
210 cals, 2 carbs, 35g protein

Afterworkout dinner: Eggbeater omelet with diced ham and 1/3 cp cottage cheese
195cals, 4g carbs, 33g protein

Totals: 1275cals, 12g carbs, 233g protein


Fell asleep as normal and actually managed to make it through the night this time.

I skipped the gym.  Between my 14 hour shift yesterday and the lack of sleep I was completely whooped.  I went straight to shower and bed.


----------



## jmorrison (Oct 4, 2009)

04-Oct-09:

Weight 211.8

I still feel physically strong, but I am becoming senile at 29 years old.  I am finding myself just spacing out and am having trouble spelling and stringing together coherant sentences in writing.  Also vision is a little blurry.  Hunger is a little more pronounced, but still nothing unmanageable.

The cook made me some hardboiled eggs just being a nice guy, so I ate some of these.  The nutritional data I found for them looked acceptable, any reason I shouldn't eat these?  I hope so, because they were really filling and were a nice departure from plain ol' chicken.

Also, it was steak night, and I didn't skip it.  Sat nights and Tues nights we get a ribeye, and I happen to have a mild love affair with dead cows, so, I hope this isn't all that bad either.  

Breakfast: 1 Chicken Breast and 3 hardboiled eggs
361 cals, 2 carbs, 45g protein

Break: 1/3 cup Cottage Cheese, 4 slices of Turkey Bologna
220 cals, 6g carbs, 30g protein

Lunch: 9 oz ribeye and 2 hardboiled eggs
676 cals, 1 carbs, 87g protein

Break: 1 Chicken Breast and 1/3 cp cottage cheese
210 cals, 2 carbs, 35g protein

Afterworkout dinner: Eggbeater omelet with diced ham and 1/3 cp cottage cheese
195cals, 4g carbs, 33g protein

Totals: 1662 cals, 15g carbs, 230g protein


A little high in the cals today, but hey, its a ribeye! 

Workout was good.  Still having no trouble keeping weight on the bar, and my lifts all seem to have gone up a few pounds, as I have been having to add a little to my last sets.


----------



## danzik17 (Oct 4, 2009)

jmorrison said:


> The cook made me some hardboiled eggs just being a nice guy, so I ate some of these.  The nutritional data I found for them looked acceptable, any reason I shouldn't eat these?  I hope so, because they were really filling and were a nice departure from plain ol' chicken.



It's not optimal on a PSMF, but whatever - as long as the fat is coming off and you're comfortable, I call it a win.

After all this is said and done, try intermittent fasting - I really think you'll like it if you like PSMF.


----------



## jmorrison (Oct 4, 2009)

I appreciate the feedback.  I have another thread started asking for some advice on my upcoming plans as far as how long to keep cutting, when to bulk, when to stop bulk and cut again, best plan for remainder of cut, etc.

Any light you could shed on it would be great.  Built has forsaken me I think

Is it the fat in the eggs that makes it a poor choice?  I can drop them no problem if they are no good for this.  I want to get the best results I can, and if I am going to be miserable during the cut anyway, it won't hurt me to be a little more unhappy lol.


----------



## Built (Oct 4, 2009)

Naw, just the calories. Won't hurt you, it'll just slow your losses a bit. You're still running a deficit.


----------



## danzik17 (Oct 5, 2009)

jmorrison said:


> I appreciate the feedback.  I have another thread started asking for some advice on my upcoming plans as far as how long to keep cutting, when to bulk, when to stop bulk and cut again, best plan for remainder of cut, etc.
> 
> Any light you could shed on it would be great.  Built has forsaken me I think
> 
> Is it the fat in the eggs that makes it a poor choice?  I can drop them no problem if they are no good for this.  I want to get the best results I can, and if I am going to be miserable during the cut anyway, it won't hurt me to be a little more unhappy lol.



The thing I like about IF is the flexibility and freedom it allows me.  UD 2.0 is great, but it's so incredibly strict that you're really planning your life around your diet instead of vice versa.  With IF I get all my starving done is 2 days with a deficit of ~4600 calories.  I only want to drop about 1lb of fat per week, so that gives me around 1100 calories to have fun with in addition to my normal maintenance calories.  And the best thing is the diet is really goddamn simple - pick two days out of the week, don't eat for 24 hours!  I hate going to sleep hungry, so I generally eat my last meal at around 10:30PM and then fast from 11PM-11PM.

It's also kind of fun at the end of the fast knowing that you legitimately burned about 1/2 - 2/3lb of fat in that day.

The only time the fast is even difficult is really the last 1-1.5 hours, but as long as you keep yourself occupied for that time it's really not terrible.


----------



## jmorrison (Oct 5, 2009)

That sounds great!

I will have to reasearch this some more.  Willpower is not really my issue, as I can stick with something when I decide to do it, I just don't want to be miserable, and that sounds like it could work really well for me.


----------



## jmorrison (Oct 5, 2009)

05-Oct-09:

Weight 211.2

Still very much energetic, although hunger is kicking around a little more.  I wear the same work jeans everyday out here as we have a catering and laundry crew that washes and presses our clothes daily, and they were tight a week ago, a little on the saggy side this morning.  Going to hold off on an actual measurement until Thurs morning, so it will be a week.  


Breakfast: 2 Chicken Breasts
260 cals, 0 carbs, 54g protein

Break: 1/3 cup Cottage Cheese, 4 slices of Turkey Bologna
220 cals, 6g carbs, 30g protein

Lunch: 2 chicken breasts
260 cals, 0 carbs, 54g protein

Break: 1 Chicken Breast and 1/3 cp cottage cheese
210 cals, 2 carbs, 35g protein

Afterworkout dinner: Eggbeater omelet with diced ham and 1/3 cp cottage cheese
195cals, 4g carbs, 33g protein

Totals: 1145cals, 12g carbs, 206g protein


Dropped off to sleep with no issues.  Made it a whole 6 hours before waking up, so maybe I am trending back towards normal sleep.

No workout tonight.

All is still going well.  My skin is not doing well though.  I have some acne and my skin actually looks oily.  Whether this is diet or not I have no idea, but I usually tend towards drier skin, and have never had issues with acne even as a teenager.


----------



## jmorrison (Oct 6, 2009)

06-Oct-09:

Weight 210.6

A little fatigued today, but that may be because my diet got all screwed up.  The cooks messed up the chicken, so I had to sub in some stuff.  

Breakfast: 2 Snapper filets
190 cals, 4 carbs, 40g protein

Break: 1/3 cup Cottage Cheese, 4 slices of Turkey Bologna
220 cals, 6g carbs, 30g protein

Lunch: 2 Jennie-O Ground Turkey Patties
340 cals, 0 carbs, 40g protein

Break: 1/3 cup Cottage Cheese, 4 slices of Turkey Bologna
220 cals, 6g carbs, 30g protein

Afterworkout dinner: Eggbeater omelet with diced ham and 1/3 cp cottage cheese
195cals, 4g carbs, 33g protein

Totals: 1165cals, 16g carbs, 173g protein

Too low on protein, and just not a good day overall for my diet.  Hopefully this wont be an issue again.

Slept all night this time.  Of course I did squats, and this pretty much wipes me out.

Skin is worse today.  I am starting to look like a 16 year old only older, fatter and uglier.


----------



## Built (Oct 6, 2009)

This is really odd, with your skin. 

How do you currently take care of your skin? What do you use to clean it, do you use any moisturizers, do you use any acne treatments?


----------



## jmorrison (Oct 6, 2009)

No, I have never had any issues with my skin, so never used any special products, just soap and water.  It is getting bad, I am actually getting shiny from the oil and breaking out all over.  Chest, back, face.  I am almost 30 and I officially have more pimples today than I probably had in a whole year as a teenager.

The bad thing is, I am out on the rig, so I can't get an astringent or anything right now.  I thought about cutting out the T-911 in case it is related, but I would really like to finish out this 14 day PSMF with it.  It has helped my motivation and energy levels immensely, whether through genuine effect or placebo I have no idea, but helped nonetheless.


----------



## jmorrison (Oct 7, 2009)

07-Oct-09:

Weight 210.4

I felt good today, but I failed badly on my diet.  I had to pull a 16 hour shift, and by the time I had gotten off of work, my ECA had worn off, I hadn't eaten in 8 hours, was half starved, and I binged a little on my before bed meal.  That mixed with only being down .2lbs on my weigh in has me a bit sad.  I bet I will be a little heavier in the mornings weigh in!

Breakfast: 2 Chicken Breasts
260 cals, 0 carbs, 54g protein

Break: 1/3 cup Cottage Cheese, 4 slices of Turkey Bologna
220 cals, 6g carbs, 30g protein

Lunch: 2 Chicken Breasts
260 cals, 0 carbs, 54g protein

Break: 1/3 cup Cottage Cheese, 4 slices of Turkey Bologna
220 cals, 6g carbs, 30g protein

Dinner: 1-1.5 cup Scrambled eggs (real) with a sausage patty
around 650-1000cals, 10g carbs, 75g protein

Totals: 1965cals, 22g carbs, 243g protein

I can't believe I fell off the wagon like that.  I am pretty embarrassed, and putting it in writing makes me feel worse.  Like not only sleeping with a fat chick, but then telling everyone about it.  Overall Fail.  Oh well, I guess just pick up where I left off. Not looking forward to the scales in the morning.

Slept all night, but was up for 18 hours and was pretty tired.


----------



## Built (Oct 7, 2009)

You're still below maintenance. 

And fat chicks need lovin' too...


----------



## jmorrison (Oct 8, 2009)

08-Oct-09:

Weight 211.4

Well, there are those eggs!  I found them on the scale this morning  Since I know that a 1.2lb fat gain in one day on less than maintenance cals is impossible, I will just keep telling myself that it is water and spend the evening crying and shoving my finger down my throat like a high school beauty-pageant runner up.

On the upside I feel wonderful and look great.  My abs are popping out, my veins look like pencils under my skin, and another guy on the rig asked me what steroids I am on, so I am feeling good about my appearance.  

I don't know if I will do another PSMF.  It appears to be extremely effective, and the low cals don't bother me, but the carb depletion is killing me.  I am truly miserable.  I will stick it out the rest of my 14 day log though, and evaluate then.  I have one more 2 week hard cut to go before my bulk, and I would like to get down to as low of BF% as I can before then, so if this is the way to do it, then I can suffer through 2 more weeks.

Breakfast: 2 Snapper filets
190 cals, 4 carbs, 40g protein

Break: 1/3 cup Cottage Cheese, 4 slices of Turkey Bologna
220 cals, 6g carbs, 30g protein

Lunch: 2 Chicken Breasts
260 cals, 0 carbs, 54g protein

Break: 1 Chicken Breast and 1/3 cp cottage cheese
210 cals, 2 carbs, 35g protein

Dinner: Eggbeater omelet with diced ham
115cals, 2g carbs, 25g protein

Totals: 995cals, 14g carbs, 184g protein

A little low on everything today, but I was fighting guilt from yesterday, so maybe it will even out!

Fat girls may need loving too, but I will try to stay on the wagon!  I feel good today, and not nearly as fuzzy headed.  Motivation is still strong, and hunger is ok.

Slept all night again.


----------



## Built (Oct 8, 2009)

Way to go on the bulimia! 

Seriously - knowledge really is power, isn't it? So good to know what's possible and what isn't. Helps you keep your head on when you see these little hiccups on the "random number generator" in the AM.

PS abs and veins are HOT!


----------



## danzik17 (Oct 8, 2009)

jmorrison said:


> I don't know if I will do another PSMF.  It appears to be extremely effective, and the low cals don't bother me, but the carb depletion is killing me.  I am truly miserable.  I will stick it out the rest of my 14 day log though, and evaluate then.  I have one more 2 week hard cut to go before my bulk, and I would like to get down to as low of BF% as I can before then, so if this is the way to do it, then I can suffer through 2 more weeks.
> 
> Slept all night again.



I'm telling you man, give IF a try.  I routinely drop almost exactly 0.5lb of fat every single day that I fast.  I do it Tuesday and Thursday which runs me at 1lb fat loss per week with almost no strength loss.

Even on the absurd food binge last Sunday for my Mom's birthday (think like 3-4K calories), I still dropped a net 0.25lbs on the following fast.


----------



## jmorrison (Oct 8, 2009)

I'm actually going to give it a try this time home.  I work a 14 on 14 off schedule, and dieting hard out here (at work) is very easy with all my meals catered and prepared for me.  At home it is much harder with feeding the kids, going out with friends, and so on.

So usually, I lose 5-6lbs while out here, and gain 2-3 while at home.  It ends up with me still losing weight, but it would be better if I didn't gain as much or any while at home.  That said, I am going to fast 2 days a week while home and see if I can keep my weight even.


----------



## jmorrison (Oct 9, 2009)

09-Oct-09:

Weight 210

Water weight dropped along with .2lbs.  Kind of a pathetic weight loss, but at least in the positive side again lol.

Felt good, if a little fatigued.  Hunger is becoming an issue at the end of the day.  I am going to take my ECA a little later since I don't seem to be able to work less than 14 hours.  Being important has its downfalls too!  I added a tiny little spoonful of real eggs in with my egg beaters.  I am honestly getting really tired of looking at those things.  They tasted so much better, but I think I will pay for it in guilt.  I also ate a salad with my chicken breast and the carbs in it have me feeling bloated, so here we go with water weight again.

Breakfast: 1 chicken breast over salad
150cals, 6-10 carbs, 27g protein

Break: 6 slices turkey bologna
210 cals, 6g carbs, 27g protein

Lunch: 2 Jennie-O Ground Turkey Patties with cottage cheese
454 cals, 4 carbs, 60g protein

Break: 6 slices turkey bologna
210 cals, 6g carbs, 27g protein

Dinner: Eggbeater/egg omelet with diced ham and 1/3 cp cottage cheese
230cals, 6g carbs, 33g protein

Totals: 1254cals, 30g carbs, 174g protein

I really thought my protein would be higher...

Ok, observation on eating carbs.  I had a few with my salad first thing when I got up, and I paid for it all day.  This was the hungriest day I have had.  It took every available bit of willpower I had not to start eating everything too slow to run from me.  My mouth was watering at the THOUGHT of sugar or bread, and I will NOT be eating any more salad during the remainder of this cut.

Night off from the Gym.

Slept all night.


----------



## Built (Oct 9, 2009)

Isn't it weird how carbs wake it up?

So strange. 

Nice job keeping your head on in spite of it.


----------



## jmorrison (Oct 10, 2009)

10-Oct-09:

Weight 210

No weight loss on the scale, but feeling a little puffy from the carbs yesterday.  Hoping for that "whoosh" Lyle talks about.

Hunger was just fine today, but I stuck to the diet hard, was in ketosis basically all day and had no issues.  It's funny that the less you eat (or at least the less you eat of certain foods) the less hungry you are...


Breakfast: 2 Chicken Breasts
260 cals, 0 carbs, 54g protein

Break: 6 slices turkey bologna
210 cals, 6g carbs, 24g protein

Lunch: 2 chicken breasts
260 cals, 0 carbs, 54g protein

Break: 6 slices turkey bologna
210 cals, 6g carbs, 24g protein

Afterworkout dinner: Eggbeater omelet with diced ham
115cals, 2g carbs, 25g protein

Totals: 1055cals, 12g carbs, 181g protein

Should have squeezed in an extra chicken breast or two, but we have a new cook, who is easily 50lbs overweight, and he thinks that eating chicken too much is unhealthy.  He also told me that his deep-fried teriyaki chicken was "heart-healthy".  So yeah...I may be on my own scrounging a bit for the next few days.

Sleep was again a non issue.  My skin is also clearing up.  I am not getting a rush from the T-911 or ECA stack anymore, so this may have something to do with it.  

Workout was very intense.  Weight still increasing.  Went up 5 lbs on last weeks heavy deads, which isn't much, but last week I couldn't finish my last set, and this week I knocked out a couple extra reps!  Very pleased with this.  Probably a combination of deloading, T-911, and motivation, but at this low of carbs I would have expected to be getting weaker.


----------



## Built (Oct 10, 2009)

The keys to hunger are indeed terribly strange.


----------



## jmorrison (Oct 11, 2009)

11-Oct-09:

Weight 209.8

Tiny amount of weight loss, but last night was steak night, so still happy.

Hunger was again a non issue.  Sticking with lean meats makes this diet bearable.

Breakfast: 2 Chicken Breasts
260 cals, 0 carbs, 54g protein

Break: 6 slices turkey bologna
210 cals, 6g carbs, 24g protein

Lunch: 9 oz ribeye
399 cals, 2 carbs, 51g protein

Break: 6 slices turkey bologna
210 cals, 6g carbs, 24g protein

Afterworkout dinner: Eggbeater omelet with diced ham
115cals, 2g carbs, 25g protein

Totals: 1194cals, 16g carbs, 181g protein

New cook was fired already.  Old cook being flown back out.  I love it.  

Sleep was again a non issue. Upped my dosage of T-911 to 3 tabs per day.

Did Builts depletion workout #1.  My god, that was a hard workout!  I thought it would be easy with it being a lot of isolation and light weights.  Pffft.  My upper back muscles are sore!  I had to get on my tiptoes to get something off of my locker and shook like a leaf.  Not really looking forward to the other one tonight, but hey, no pain no gain right?


----------



## Built (Oct 11, 2009)

Avoid training so hard you get DOMS. This is just to deplete glycogen, nothing more. You get DOMS it will interfere with reglycogenation.

Follow Thibaudeau's recommendations for this, use mine for the depletion workouts but use his for water, meals and timing. If there's a conflict between what I said and what he said, use his.


----------



## jmorrison (Oct 11, 2009)

I will take it a little easier on the weight tonight on your second workout.  I will follow his diet recommendations, although other than the sodium intake, they matched pretty well.  He just says to ignore salt, as a novice manipulating it will probably just mess it up.

I will link that thread in case anyone reading this log is interested.

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/diet-nutrition/103288-odd-question-built.html


----------



## danzik17 (Oct 11, 2009)

Built said:


> Avoid training so hard you get DOMS. This is just to deplete glycogen, nothing more. You get DOMS it will interfere with reglycogenation.
> 
> Follow Thibaudeau's recommendations for this, use mine for the depletion workouts but use his for water, meals and timing. If there's a conflict between what I said and what he said, use his.



Isn't the DOMS just a result of the volume of training which you aren't used to?  I remember getting real nasty DOMS the first few times I did Lyle's depletion workouts but that quickly subsided.


----------



## jmorrison (Oct 11, 2009)

I'm not sure, but it seems likely.  I was using baby weights really, but I am used to the 5x5, and 3x8 rep range.  3x20 was pretty intense even with using the little ones!  

My calves are stiffening up on me too right now.  Getting sore all over.  Didn't realize I hit it that hard.  Whoops.


----------



## jmorrison (Oct 12, 2009)

****Final Results****


01-Oct-09:                     /     12-Oct-09

Weight:  218                  /         208.8     
Waist:    35.75                  /        35.0
Neck:     18.25                    /       18.25
BF%:     13-15%                   /     13-14%

A whole pound off the scale.  I guess I finally "whooshed".  

This is the last day on the scale.  I have started doing a slight carb up for my trip home wed morning, so I will probably be heavier in the morning as my glycogen replenishes.  So, I started at 218, and ended 208.  I won't say it was a 10 pound loss though, because at least 3-4 of it was water, so I will say a 6lb actual fat loss over the 2 weeks.  I did not lose any size off of my arms/chest/neck, and it appears that I retained all of my muscle.  My waist measurment is 35 even today, so that is an exact 3/4 inch off my waist in 12 days.  Pretty damned stoked about that.

My bodyfat has definately been reduced.  I do not have calipers, but a tape test shows a reduction of about 1%.  That is pretty good, and accurate enough for me.  I don't really care what the numbers are anyway, just what I look like with my shirt off.  

Overall I would say that this diet has been a success, although it is extremely hard to follow.  When you start fantasizing about crackers, there is something wrong.  I seriously had a dream about a waffle.

The ECA and T-911 certainly help with motivation and energy, both of which can run very low on this type of diet.  With ECA possibly being anti-catabolic, and with the possibly higher levels of natural test from the T-911, these may have contributed to the muscle staying power.

If you try this diet, stick to it for satiety and hunger control.  If you stick with lean meats and almost pure protein, it is only mildly uncomfortable.  If you go slightly over on your carbs...watch out.  So hungry it is almost painful after that.

Breakfast: 2 Chicken Breasts
260 cals, 0 carbs, 54g protein

Break: 6 slices turkey bologna
210 cals, 6g carbs, 24g protein

Lunch: 2 Chicken Breasts
260 cals, 0 carbs, 54g protein

Break: 1 Chicken Breast
130 cals, 0 carbs, 27g protein

Afterworkout dinner: Eggbeater omelet with diced ham
115cals, 2g carbs, 25g protein

Totals: 975cals, 8g carbs, 184g protein


Upped my dosage of T-911 to 3 tabs per day.

Did Builts depletion workout #2. I went a little lighter on the weights, and am not quite as sore today.  Except my calves.  I feel like an angry midget has been chasing me with a bat.  They hurt BAD.  Getting out of my bunk this morning was an effort.

While home this time, I will attempt 2 days of IF per week, to help keep me at maintenance, and keep my weight somewhat level.  When I get back to work I will assess where to go from there.

I will still update the next day and a half for Built for the water/carb manipulation, but the diet itself is over for this round.

Thank you for reading the log, and for all the support.


----------



## jmorrison (Oct 13, 2009)

Did Built's tension workout last night.  The pumps were amazing!  After doing lat pulldowns, my arms were so swollen I could barely straighten them out.  Veins popping out everywhere.

I went to eat after my shower and a buddy was in there.  He called me a "fake-ass conan".  This pleased me.  I think I will spare him when my plans for world domination come to fruition.

I probably won't post in the morning, and I am out on a chopper first thing in the AM, so see you guys in a couple weeks!


----------

